
Show HN: K3sup get k3s and helm charts in less then 5 mins – anywhere - alexellisuk
https://github.com/alexellis/k3sup
======
Thev00d00
I mean, it's called kay-three-sup really...

~~~
alexellisuk
It's called "ketchup" :-)

